# obama and high school



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly

In obama's Bio "Dreams of my Father" he said he went through the last two years of high school in a haze, meaning he was a stoner. He also hinted that he would rather drink and do drugs then do school work. Now how can someone with this mentality and thinking be able to enter into Harvard law school. This is why I would like to see he college transcripts. With how he does when he is not being directed by a teleprompter and the way he's running a country that he has been intrusted with I cannot see how he managed to even make a acceptable entrance exam dumb fuck college.


----------



## Granny (Sep 21, 2010)

I have never read his books - don't intend to.  He got into Occidental in California by claiming status as a foreign student (Indonesian).  Not sure how he got into Harvard, but one thing is certain - he's been groomed for his current job for years and years by somebody.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 21, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> 
> In obama's Bio "Dreams of my Father" he said he went through the last two years of high school in a haze, meaning he was a stoner. He also hinted that he would rather drink and do drugs then do school work. Now how can someone with this mentality and thinking be able to enter into Harvard law school. This is why I would like to see he college transcripts. With how he does when he is not being directed by a teleprompter and the way he's running a country that he has been intrusted with I cannot see how he managed to even make a acceptable entrance exam dumb fuck college.



What we do know.... without doubt.... is that his grade average at Columbia College was not more than 3.3, because his PolSci was 'without honors'. 

This is the 'smartest' POTUS we've ever had? Don't make me laugh.


----------



## jillian (Sep 21, 2010)

California Girl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> ...



why do you care?

he made harvard law review.... that means he was TOP 10% of his class at Harvard Law. I'd say that's pretty good. And the O/P knows it because it's been repeatedly explained to him. That means he must be trolling.

Are we really kidding here?

and who says he's our smartest president? bill clinton was our smartest... baby bush probably one of our least intelligent.  but i know people who knew him at harvard and they said obama was brilliant there. *shrug*

but we can play these games to justify the anti-intellectualism of the radical right i suppose.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 21, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> 
> In obama's Bio *"Dreams of my Father"* he said he went through the last two years of high school in a haze, meaning he was a stoner. He also hinted that he would rather drink and do drugs then do school work. Now how can someone with this mentality and thinking be able to enter into Harvard law school. This is why I would like to see he college transcripts. With how he does when he is not being directed by a teleprompter and the way he's running a country that he has been intrusted with I cannot see how he managed to even make a acceptable entrance exam dumb fuck college.



It's "Dreams _From _My Father".


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 21, 2010)

jillian said:


> he made harvard law review.... that means he was TOP 10% of his class at Harvard Law. I'd say that's pretty good. And the O/P knows it because it's been repeatedly explained to him. That means he must be trolling. Are we really kidding here?
> 
> and who says he's our smartest president? bill clinton was our smartest... baby bush probably one of our least intelligent.  but i know people who knew him at harvard and they said obama was brilliant there. *shrug*
> 
> but we can play these games to justify the anti-intellectualism of the radical right i suppose.


Please provide links to sites that show Obama edited or wrote the Harvard Law Review and copies of his work. It would be nice to see transcripts from any college he may have went to as well. You may be the first person on earth ever to post them.

Also, it's not "anti-intellectualism", it's "anti-pointy headed intellectualism", there's a difference. These supposed geniuses (Bush Included) got us into this mess but of course, have no clue how to get us out.

Obama is always saying "The Republicans drove us into a ditch" yet it never occurs to him to call a tow truck and get us out of that ditch.


----------



## jillian (Sep 21, 2010)

Mad Scientist said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > he made harvard law review.... that means he was TOP 10% of his class at Harvard Law. I'd say that's pretty good. And the O/P knows it because it's been repeatedly explained to him. That means he must be trolling. Are we really kidding here?
> ...



are you really this stupid?

come on cali... si?

let's see how non-partisan you are with this loser.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 21, 2010)

jillian said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



There is no evidence from Harvard. But you tell me, how did someone who scraped a degree (no honors - that means less than a 3.3 average) manage to excel at Harvard? Why hide the evidence?


----------



## jillian (Sep 21, 2010)

California Girl said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



no offense honey... sometimes your words don't reflect your intellect.

that may be one of your more retarded posts.


----------



## Jack Fate (Sep 21, 2010)

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Do you know the difference between an "educated dummy" and "intelligence"?  I've met people with years of elite education and they're dumber than a box of Post Toasties.  The right is not "anti-iintellectual".  The right is for education, but the kind of education that is useful and meaningful.  Not the "educated dummy" kind, which is obviously our president.


----------



## Jack Fate (Sep 21, 2010)

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Then why does he hide his grades?


----------



## Trajan (Sep 21, 2010)

I am always left to wonder why it is, whenever someone asks about a portion of Obamas life that he himself has made opaque, it draws; mischaracterizations and snide, supercilious remarks?


----------



## syrenn (Sep 21, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> 
> In obama's Bio "Dreams of my Father" he said he went through the last two years of high school in a haze, meaning he was a stoner. He also hinted that he would rather drink and do drugs then do school work. Now how can someone with this mentality and thinking be able to enter into Harvard law school. This is why I would like to see he college transcripts. With how he does when he is not being directed by a teleprompter and the way he's running a country that he has been intrusted with I cannot see how he managed to even make a acceptable entrance exam dumb fuck college.




And what did you do in high school? I don't think you can hold anything anyone did in their teen years in high school against them.


----------



## konradv (Sep 21, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> 
> In obama's Bio "Dreams of my Father" he said he went through the last two years of high school in a haze, meaning he was a stoner. He also hinted that he would rather drink and do drugs then do school work. Now how can someone with this mentality and thinking *be able to enter into Harvard law school.* This is why I would like to see he college transcripts. With how he does when he is not being directed by a teleprompter and the way he's running a country that he has been intrusted with I cannot see how he managed to even make a acceptable entrance exam dumb fuck college.



I thought the same thing about Bush.  Who cares if Obama was AA, when the elite have had their own for generations called "legacy"?  Futhermore, Bush was a 'C' student, while Obama was on the Law Review.  If there's anything to look into, let's go for the more obvious situation first, K?


----------



## Jack Fate (Sep 21, 2010)

konradv said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> ...



Obama also has a Nobel Prize for doing absolutely nothing.  So what's he hiding?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2010)

syrenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> ...



What did I do? maintain a B average. It's not about the drugs usage, so you are missing my point. The fact that obama has said he has done this and done that. What I would like to see is his grades. The reason I would like to see his grades is to see if he earned what he did or was it given to him. I really have my doubts that he did anything worthy to hold the post of Harvard law review, or was it given to him because he was a smooth talker, and Harvard need a minority to hold the position. obama is an onion with many layers of unanswered questions. you must pill away at each deception of layers to get to the truth.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2010)

konradv said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> ...


Really did he earn it or was it given to him?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Jack do not steal my thunder any more I was getting to that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2010)

Granny said:


> I have never read his books - don't intend to.  He got into Occidental in California by claiming status as a foreign student (Indonesian).  Not sure how he got into Harvard, but one thing is certain - he's been groomed for his current job for years and years by somebody.



You can bet your last dollar someone has groomed obama. He is a man of  mystery


----------



## Trajan (Sep 21, 2010)

konradv said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> ...



why? we know  bushs grades...just as we know gores and kerrys none of which btw are quantitatively/qualitatively any better than bushs....mba, hello? 

you have a good point ala legacy's..I agree. If Obama got an AA hat tip and we know Michelle did, thats 2 people who deserved top be there ahead  of them just as 2 people didn't get their spots due to Gore and Bush....


so, whats the big friggin secret? We know bush and gores and kerrys issues...with makes obama so special and why, did the media not make an issue of  it?....that to ME is the question not so much the detail,  that he got special handling.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 21, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> 
> In obama's Bio "Dreams of my Father" he said he went through the last two years of high school in a haze, meaning he was a stoner. He also hinted that he would rather drink and do drugs then do school work. Now how can someone with this mentality and thinking be able to enter into Harvard law school. This is why I would like to see he college transcripts. With how he does when he is not being directed by a teleprompter and the way he's running a country that he has been intrusted with I cannot see how he managed to even make a acceptable entrance exam dumb fuck college.



Percy Sutton slipped up and told us that Khalid Mansour got Obama into Harvard.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 21, 2010)

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



1. While I must agree with the what-difference-does-it-make-now tone, you probably know that affirmative action was the basis of his selection.

"Mr. Obama was elected after a meeting of the review's 80 editors that convened Sunday and lasted until early this morning, a participant said. 
Until the 1970's the editors were picked on the basis of grades, and the president of the Law Review was the student with the highest academic rank. Among these were Elliot L. Richardson, the former Attorney General, and Irwin Griswold, a dean of the Harvard Law School and Solicitor General under Presidents Lyndon B. Johnson and Richard M. Nixon. 
That system came under attack in the 1970's and was replaced by a program in which about half the editors are chosen for their grades and the other half are chosen by fellow students after a special writing competition. The new system, disputed when it began, was meant to help insure that minority students became editors of The Law Review." 

First Black Elected to Head Harvard's Law Review - NYTimes.com

I guess one reason for the thread is that, whatever his grades, he has made Jimmy Carter one happy puppy by opening the 'Most Incompetent President" category up for grabs.

If you lefties would simply apologize for the empty suit you foisted on the nation, these threads probably wouldn't occur.

2." It is unclear what "smart" really means in politics. I think it is the red herring of politics. Universities are loaded with faculty who are "smart". But 80% are liberal. In politics, policies matter, not technical interpretations of esoteric material; the usual purpose or functionality of high IQ smarts. He attended Occidental/Columbia undergrad and Harvard Law. Bush attended Yale undergrad and Harvard Business School. Bush released his grades and SAT scores (1206 on Verbal and Math--pre-1974--like 1300 today) as did his opponents, Kerry and Gore. Using the "Otis Gamma and Scholastic Aptitude" score, one can infer Bush's IQ to be 130. This places him in about the top 2-3% in the country. This is higher than John Kerry and lower than Al Gore. The latter was a massive underachiever in college. 
We do not know Obama's SAT, LSAT, or GPA scores because he won't release them. His Columbia GPA was estimated by the WSJ to be between 1.8 and 3.0 (C- to B) because he did not graduate with honors. He was at the bottom 15% in Occidental. He was in the top 10% at Harvard Law because he graduated "magna cum laude". So we assume he is smart, but how he got into Harvard with that record is peculiar. In any event, he will not release his records. 
 Just as he hides his grades and SAT scores from the public, he also hides what he really thinks about health care  "reform". Truly "brilliant"."
Law of the Bad Premise: Obama's Rocky Mountain High IQ


3. Think it will matter what grades he releases in '12?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2010)

California Girl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> ...


My opinion is he was helped with his grades, because obama with all this giving he wants us to do if he was as smart as his supporters would like for us to believe he is would have been a tutor to other students. Unless I have over looked something I have found nothing showing that he was a tutor to his fellow students.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 21, 2010)

konradv said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> ...



Care to name all of the Presidents with an MBA?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Sep 21, 2010)

People grow up.   At some point he realized that being stupid was not the way to get what he wanted, and he got his life back together.

It does happen.   People do grow up and put away the dumb things they did when they were younger.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> ...



That is true

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EcC0QAd0Ug]YouTube - Obama and Khalid Mansour[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> People grow up.   At some point he realized that being stupid was not the way to get what he wanted, and he got his life back together.
> 
> It does happen.   People do grow up and put away the dumb things they did when they were younger.



True people do grow up but to be a stoner and staying in a drug daze you do not get into Harvard law school and make the harvard law review.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 21, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I don't disagree with you. Just about the part of what he did or didn't do in high school. He was a minor in high school simple as that.  You bring up him up being a stoner in high school, the title of your thread is obama and high school,  so i was not missing the point. 

The rest is fair game, and needs answering.


----------



## Tank (Sep 21, 2010)

Come on, the guy got a Nobel Peace prize just for being black.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2010)

syrenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



The only reason I mention his high school years was to have a starting point. I could care less if he was a stoner or not. I was just wondering how he could achive the things he said he did and have a messed up mind in his last two years of high school when he should have been preparing for college. I really don't think he could have achived the things he did without some kind of help.


----------



## Tank (Sep 21, 2010)

Obamas high school pic:


----------



## syrenn (Sep 21, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...





So now you're back tracking and saying his stoner days in high school does matter? Just start with his college days.

and what kind of help are you talking about?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2010)

syrenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Since you and I have address his stoner days I have not back track I said that does not matter the first time I said it does not matter the second time and I will say it again his stoner days do not matter but I was trying to show how could a person be so educated and have to of the most important academic years be spent in a haze? And do all the stuff he is supposed to have done without some kind of help? I think you mentioned it earlier in another post.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 21, 2010)

syrenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> ...



Unless you are a female member of the Tea Party running for the Senate who had a fleeting interest in witchcraft while in high school.  My ex-wife had an interest in witchcraft when she was in high school.  Guess it's a good thing she isn't going to be running for Congress.  Oh, the shame...


----------



## syrenn (Sep 21, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




High school is not your most important academic years. If you are asking and making comments about his hazy high school years then you are talking about them.  If he spent them in a haze who cares, it was high school.


----------



## Jack Fate (Sep 21, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Excuse me.  Great minds think alike.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2010)

syrenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I think your wrong. Without good grades you can't get into a good college. But I guess obama proved that wrong unless he was helped getting placement in Harvard.

OK if high school is not the most important  academic years, why doi they emphize the need to take the PSAT and SAT?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Yep


----------



## California Girl (Sep 25, 2010)

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Why retarded? What is not factually accurate about what I said? 

He could NOT have gotten grades above 3.3 on his PolSci - but he MAY have been below 3.3. That's accurate. So, you tell me, how did someone go from a less than stellar performance at one college then go on to excel at Harvard? The left keep whining about how he excelled at Harvard, but there is no actual evidence to support that claim. I know Obama well enough to know that, if he had excelled at Harvard, he would have been shouting it from the rooftops.... as would Harvard..... Harvard loves to show off its credentials.... as does the Messiah.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 25, 2010)

jillian said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



No facts to bad up your argument? Do what Jilly does and the call the person stupid for even asking.

It's old, Jilly.

Really old.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 25, 2010)

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Jilly's Decision tree:

Does Cali make a valid argument? Yes

Does Jilly have a chance in Hell of providing an answer? No 

Go To: Alinsky #5 Ridicule with a side of schmear.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


Alinksy rule 5 is so over played by the left, they are to stupid to realize this fact.


----------



## editec (Sep 25, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> 
> In obama's Bio "Dreams of my Father" he said he went through the last two years of high school in a haze, *meaning he was a stoner*.


 
Does it?  Did he _say_ he was a stoner?



> He also hinted that he would rather drink and do drugs then do school work.


 
He _hinted_ at that?  

Seems to me that describes most of the people I went to college with.




> Now how can someone with this mentality and thinking be able to enter into Harvard law school.


 
Superior intellect.  Good SATs, decent grades.  Same way I got into a good school, I imagine.

And then too he was Black which certainly helped a lot of qualified people get into superior schools, back then.



> This is why I would like to see he college transcripts.


 
I know you'll find this hard to believe, but people who drink and smoke in college often do very well despite their extracurricular activities.

I graduated _cum laude_ and worked full time (and partied damned near full time, too) when I was in college.





> With how he does when he is not being directed by a teleprompter and the way he's running a country that he has been intrusted with I cannot see how he managed to even make a acceptable entrance exam dumb fuck college.


 
I felt much the same way about Bush II.

And if rumors about Bush II are true, it sounds like Bush II also partied his ass off during his college years.

Bush II was a CHEERLEADER in college.

And we all know what party sluts they are, right?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2010)

editec said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> ...





> Does it?  Did he _say_ he was a stoner?



obama said he did drugs the last tweo years of high school so yes he was a stoner.



> He _hinted_ at that?



What a stupid question I would not have said it if he didn't say it.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTdeUe-wliY]YouTube - Barack Obama's Brain on Drugs - Like an Egg in a Frying Pan[/ame]



> I know you'll find this hard to believe, but people who drink and smoke in college often do very well despite their extracurricular activities.



Drink and do drugs not just smoke and he was in HIGH SCHOOL



> And if rumors about Bush II are true, it sounds like Bush II also partied his ass off during his college years.



There is no secert to Bushes past, but with obama there is



> I graduated _cum laude_ and worked full time (and partied damned near full time, too) when I was in college.



ok and your point, just like obama there is no way we can varify this. So we are to take you at your word. Whcih doesn't carry much weight on a discussion board.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 25, 2010)

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Frankly I don't care. However people on the right would probably not bring it up so often. If the people who packaged and sold Obama had not said things like. "highest IQ of any presidential candidate ever" or "Smartest President ever" or "people just can not keep up with his mind"


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 25, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> 
> In obama's Bio "Dreams of my Father" he said he went through the last two years of high school in a haze, meaning he was a stoner. He also hinted that he would rather drink and do drugs then do school work. Now how can someone with this mentality and thinking be able to enter into Harvard law school. This is why I would like to see he college transcripts. With how he does when he is not being directed by a teleprompter and the way he's running a country that he has been intrusted with I cannot see how he managed to even make a acceptable entrance exam dumb fuck college.



When I was in high school I was in the top 5 of my class after my sophomore year.  My last two years I spent having fun, partying, and getting bad grades.  I had the same attitude he had.  I ended up finishing in the bottom half of the class but still almost scored a 1400 on my SAT's which got me into a lot of schools.  In other words, the aptitude was always there regardless of the behavior.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 25, 2010)

Khalid al-Mansour is black muslim and a black nationalist who was rumored to have close ties to US Senator and Presidential candidate Barack Obama.

*The allegations first surfaced in late March, when former Manhattan Borough president Percy Sutton told a New York cable channel that a former business partner who was "raising money" for Obama had approached him in 1988 to help Obama get into Harvard Law School.*

In the interview, Sutton says he first heard of Obama about twenty years ago from Khalid Al-Mansour, a Black Muslim and Black Nationalist who was a "mentor" to the founders of the Black Panther party at the time the party was founded in the early 1960s.

Sutton described al-Mansour as advisor to "one of the world's richest men," Saudi prince Alwaleed bin Talal.

Sutton knew Al-Mansour well, since the two men had been business partners and served on several corporate boards together.

*As Sutton remembered, Al-Mansour was raising money for Obama's education and seeking recommendations for him to attend Harvard Law School.*

"I was introduced to (Obama) by a friend who was raising money for him," Sutton told NY1 city hall reporter Dominic Carter. "The friend's name is Dr. Khalid al-Mansour, from Texas." 

Answers.com - Who is Khalid Al Mansour

Later, Percy claimed he "Misremembered" these events.

Uh huh.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> ...



ok yeah sure just like obama we cannot varify your information.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 25, 2010)

California Girl said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...





The keep it simple answer is 

1- he cheated
or
2- he lied


----------



## frazzledgear (Sep 25, 2010)

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Oh PULLEEEZE tell me you aren't another one of those stupid liberals who ended up believing their own side's deliberate smear campaigns!  What a cow!  If you think Bush was one of our least intelligent Presidents you have a MAJOR screw loose.  Calling Republicans stupid is TYPICAL liberal bullshit that has been going on all my life.  And they NEVER tire of doing it because other liberals want to believe it and look for any reason to insist their own candidate is SOO smart but the Republican is SOO stupid.  I can remember them insisting Nixon was stupid when in fact he was anything BUT stupid.  Dishonest yes -stupid NO.  They called Reagan stupid when in fact he was extremely intelligent and not only one of the most successful California governors but one of the most successful US Presidents as well.  They insisted George H.W. Bush was stupid.  They insisted Dan Quayle was stupid.  Here are the reasons they said these people were stupid:

1.  Nixon perspired heavily during a debate under hot lights which must mean he wasn't sure of his facts and therefore stupid!  

2.  Reagan was an actor originally and that meant he was stupid and just "acting" the role of President .  Only a liberal would believe that one's early career is a reliable indicator of intelligence.  All while overlooking the fact he "acted" his way through being one of the most successful and popular California governors first and then repeated his success relying on those same core domestic and foreign policy positions.  On the other hand -maybe even liberals realize how stupid the general bulk of Hollywood actors really are since the average level of education for them is just 11th grade.  But they got it wrong with Reagan.  

3.  George H.W. Bush was stupid because he chose Quayle as his running mate and the fact Quayle got set up by a teacher who handed him the spelling list with the word "potato" misspelled proved how stupid Quayle was as well.  Apparently liberals believe Quayle should have embarrassed her in front of her entire class by calling her out -so since he didn't it only proved how really stupid Quayle was as if HE had misspelled that word when in fact it was the teacher who had.  Liberals want us all to believe that misspelling even one word is proof of stupidity.  

4.  George W. Bush was stupid because he not only didn't have the "cultured" east coast accent but spoke with a lot of malapropisms.  It is LIBERALS who are really stupid if they believe a gift of public speaking is in ANY way correlated to intelligence because not only is there zero correlation, many of the most intelligent people in the world cannot speak publicly at all without tripping all over their words.  

Liberals demand a gift of public speaking from their candidate -but I demand more than that in mine and in fact will overlook choppy public speaking skills entirely in exchange for FAR more substance.  For those who think reading eloquently from a teleprompter equals proof of intelligence -I suggest that belief is evidence of their lack of intelligence.  

If Democrats are going to insist the Republican is the stupid one, then they ought to make sure the candidate they put up to run against him isn't even less intelligent.   George W. Bush received degrees from both Harvard and Yale and received his top grades in business and economics.  He was NOT accepted to Harvard and Yale because of his father's name whatsoever because his father was nothing but an unknown junior Congressman at the time unknown anywhere outside of his state.  Both Harvard and Yale can and DO refuse to take the children of politicians all the time and have kicked them out for poor grades.   Bush never came close to being tossed for any reason but Kennedys have!  Law schools do not teach business or economics but they do produce a lot of lawyers who know how to pretend they know everything anyway.  Bush was one of the few Presidents in modern history with both a business education and business experience and actually knew what he was talking about when discussing business and economics.  Lawyers are the ones FAKING IT.  I'm sorry, I have no respect for lawyers and I'm not impressed by lawyers - and there are at least three in my family right now.  None of them are the smartest people in the family and no one in my family is stupid enough to believe being a lawyer means they are smarter than everyone else either!  We have more lawyers per capita than any other nation on earth -and THAT should tell you just how EASY it is to be one and not some rarefied occupation only bestowed upon our best and brightest!  What a joke!  

Gore flunked out of one college, dropped out of another during the first semester -before using his father's status as Senator to get into a college that wouldn't have taken him otherwise given his lousy track record in college.  Kerry's top grade was in French and it was the only A he ever received in college.  In FRENCH!  Gee, even the lawyers in my family did better than that.   

Unlike Clinton, George W. Bush knew it was impossible for anyone to be an expert in EVERY field and EVERY issue -which is why he surrounded himself with some of the best minds in the country in their particular fields as his advisers.  Clinton used those very same appointed positions to reward political supporters, friends and allies and he  believed HE knew more on ANY subject than anyone else.  THAT is pretty darn stupid in my book.  But in fact this same behavior is typical of our most intelligent Presidents -which is why some of the least successful Presidents were also among the most intelligent Presidents who believed their intelligence made them the top expert in everything - and the most successful were those of average intelligence who understood it was impossible to be an expert on everything and relied on those who were the top experts in their particular field.   Intelligence without common sense is dangerous and some of our most intelligent Presidents on paper had the least common sense.  Otherwise how do you explain Clinton degrading the Oval Office by using it as a whorehouse and committing felonies in order to try and get a lawsuit settled in his favor.  Nixon was the same way -extremely intelligent but thought he was smart enough to be able to cover up a crime that he didn't commit at all but was committed without his prior knowledge on his behalf.  *Very intelligent people are dangerous because they end up overestimating their own intelligence and underestimating the intelligence of everyone else.*   I prefer Presidents who actually have a good grasp and realistic understanding of their limitations and know where to find the best experts in their fields.  And those just don't tend to be the smartest Presidents on paper.  

Public speaking skills is NOT correlated at all to intelligence.  Saying "noo-cluh-yer" instead of "noo-clear" is not correlated to intelligence.  That pronunciation is accepted as a correct one by Webster's dictionary and pronounced that way in several mid-western states.  Just not on the east coast where arrogant snobs believe their own pronunciation if the only acceptable one.  Knowing how to spell "potato" is not correlated whatsoever to intelligence.  One's early career is not correlated at all to intelligence.  George W. Bush not only has above average intelligence, he is one of the most successful governors to have served in Texas with a strong reputation for producing bipartisan support for all sorts of important legislation passed during his two terms that are still in effect to this day -including legislation that resulted in turning Texas from a state with one of the highest drop out rates in high school - to one of the lowest drop out rates.  Texas guarantees college acceptance and paid tuition at state colleges and universities for the top 10% of ALL high school classes in the state, rewarding rich and poor alike for working hard in school and has already raised the average level of eduction in the state.  Thanks to stupid George Bush.  

And finally YOU are stupid if you think those who make the Harvard Law Review are the top of the class!  NOT TRUE.  The Harvard Law Review is a student run organization intended to help members improve their writing and editing skills.  The Review publishes articles from professors, judges, attorneys and certain authors discussing relevant issues.  *Membership in the Harvard Law Review is limited to 2nd and 3rd year law students who are chosen based on their performance in an annual WRITING COMPETITION.  They are NOT chosen based on their grades at all. *  The fact Obama was a member of the Harvard Law Review indicates NOTHING about his intelligence OR his performance in law school!  Obama is NOT very intelligent at all but wants to believe his own hype and people like you want to pretend you just KNOW how intelligent he is because hey -listen to how eloquently he can read from a teleprompter!  Because you have NOTHING else to even pretend suggests his level of intelligence here!  (Even if he doesn't do so well speaking off the cuff like Clinton could who had a real gift for gab.)

I guarantee you that if Obama had outstanding grades at Harvard -he would have released them.  Bush released his transcript and promptly too -his grades were nothing to be ashamed of from those prestigious schools.  So the fact *Obama refuses to release his transcript tells me his grades don't stack up well at all against the man people like you and he insisted was SOOO stupid. * If they were good grades that could be used as "proof" about how stupid Bush was at Harvard -believe me, those grades would have been made public instead of being hidden to this day.


----------



## Greenbeard (Sep 25, 2010)

California Girl said:


> What we do know.... without doubt.... is that his grade average at Columbia College was not more than 3.3, because his PolSci was 'without honors'.



Do you know where we could see Columbia's early 1980s policies on Latin or departmental honors? If being a two-year transfer student precluded students from being awarded honors at the time, then it's impossible to extrapolate GPA from non-honors status. I suppose what I'm asking is: do we know he was eligible for honors?


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 25, 2010)

Greenbeard said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > What we do know.... without doubt.... is that his grade average at Columbia College was not more than 3.3, because his PolSci was 'without honors'.
> ...



Why do we have to speculate. How is it someone can be elected our president and we do not know simply shit like how their grades were. Hell I can not get a job with out making my grades available to the employer yet we can elected a president and not know?

does not anyone else see a problem with that?


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 25, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



We can v*e*rify, however, that you are a worthless troll.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



So your opinion is I am a worthless troll. Still does not change the fact as with obama we cannot varify what you say is true about youraelf.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 25, 2010)

frazzledgear said:


> *Membership in the Harvard Law Review is limited to 2nd and 3rd year law students who are chosen based on their performance in an annual WRITING COMPETITION.  They are NOT chosen based on their grades at all. *




There is another way to inturpet this:


If you cant dazzle them with brilliance, BAFFLE them with bullshit.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 25, 2010)

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



It's amusing for them to look for made up shit when the last made-up shit doesn't work.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 25, 2010)

Well maybe people would not make up shit if Obama was more forthcoming about his grades.


----------



## antagon (Sep 25, 2010)

highschool is very, very easy.  that's my answer.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2010)

antagon said:


> highschool is very, very easy.  that's my answer.



unless you are going to college. There is or was such a thing as college prep courses. That ,ost colleges require before you are selected to go there.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2010)

I do not think a stoner would do this

Take Courses Recommended for College-Bound Students
To prepare for college, there is no substitute for your child getting a solid and broad academic education. This means your child should take challenging courses in academic subjects and maintain good grades in high school. Your child's transcript will be an important part of his or her college application.
Archivedreparing Your Child for College -- Preparing for College


----------



## syrenn (Sep 25, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I do not think a stoner would do this
> 
> Take Courses Recommended for College-Bound Students
> To prepare for college, there is no substitute for your child getting a solid and broad academic education. This means your child should take challenging courses in academic subjects and maintain good grades in high school. Your child's transcript will be an important part of his or her college application.
> Archivedreparing Your Child for College -- Preparing for College





Again, your argument would be stronger if you leave this high school crap out of the argument. 

Sure the stoners did the college prep stuff. At least they did in my HS. If you don't care if obama was a stoner while in high  school...quit bringing it up. I graduated on the principals list with straight A's and ya know what...it was easy as hell.

One thing you are forgetting about college admissions is the minority issue and the need to take a quota.  So even if he had only so so grades and SAT scores....he could STILL get in. I can almost guarantee he checked the black box and not the white one.

So again, why don't you leave the high school shit out.


----------



## logical4u (Sep 25, 2010)

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



If he said he was an "indonesian" citizen to get into college or at a reduced cost, that makes him a liar and a fraud.  Either he lied then and stole college tuition from taxpayers or he is lying now about being an American citizen; that would make him a full-blown crimminal.

If you know people that knew him, can you list their names?  I think the press has been trying to find people that actually witnessed him attending classes or teaching them.


----------



## logical4u (Sep 25, 2010)

Trajan said:


> I am always left to wonder why it is, whenever someone asks about a portion of Obamas life that he himself has made opaque, it draws; mischaracterizations and snide, supercilious remarks?



It does make you wonder, especially when they want to examine O'Donnell's life experiences with absolute curious intensity, where is that same intensity when it comes to the most powerful man in the world?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2010)

syrenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think a stoner would do this
> ...



He was in a daze and would whether drink and do drugs then do school work. Why are you negating this part. How can he be ready to go to college when he was always on a high? Not one stoner that I know went to college unlss their father had money or they played sports.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 25, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I guess i knew a different breed of stoners then. 

I negate anything _anyone_ did in high school for several reasons. The biggest reason is because they were still minors in high school. I care about what people do as adults and don't hold teen age angst  and rowing up against them. 

As as far as i could tell... the sports people were the least educated of the bunch that did go to college. The college's wanted them for their brawn and not their brains. 

You have said you dont care what he did in HS but you still keep harping on about it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 25, 2010)

The matter was resolved long ago by those empowered to do so by the law.

bigrebbyrd, the biggest stoner in his corner of NC, is fishing for the fun of it and to show off.

We all recognized that he is the biggest goof, and it is now time to move on.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The matter was resolved long ago by those empowered to do so by the law.
> 
> bigrebbyrd, the biggest stoner in his corner of NC, is fishing for the fun of it and to show off.
> 
> We all recognized that he is the biggest goof, and it is now time to move on.



Glad to see you go move along


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 25, 2010)

You recognize yourself as the biggest goof, bigrebbyrd.   I am glad you decided to come out of hiding for me to administer another public humiliation of you.  We all love watching you have a meltdown.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2010)

syrenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I would agree with you but for a few reasons I cannot.
Hidden grades 
Harvard law school
wrote a book admitted to being in a haze last two years of high school.

Do you know anyone like that and was able to achieve some of the things obama has supposedly done?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 25, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I would agree with you but for a few reasons I cannot.
> Hidden grades
> Harvard law school
> wrote a book admitted to being in a haze last two years of high school.
> ...



Read it silently.  Read it out loud.  Then one realizes that bigrebbryd is just a silly goof.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 25, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...





what grades? high school grades or college grades?
I agree ALL of what he did at Harvard should be available to the public. 
AGAIN who cares what he did in HS. He was a minor. 


Actually...yes i do. Several are lawyers, a few are doctors, some are veterinarians, one is a Scientist. AND a most of them did drugs and alcohol* during *college.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You recognize yourself as the biggest goof, bigrebbyrd.   I am glad you decided to come out of hiding for me to administer another public humiliation of you.  We all love watching you have a meltdown.



Talk about your common everyday stoner. jokey is doing some weird shit. I haven't been hiding. especially from you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 25, 2010)

We all love watching you have a meltdown (why didn't you enlarge this?).  And you are beginning right here and right now, aren't you, bigrebloozer?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2010)

syrenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



High school grades. do you know anyone who went to harvard and made the harvard law review?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> We all love watching you have a meltdown (why didn't you enlarge this?).  And you are beginning right here and right now, aren't you, bigrebloozer?



Did you lie when you said you were leaving jokey?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 25, 2010)

Melting down, are you, bibrrebbyrdloozer?  I know.  You have a stupid OP, and you are sinking out of sight.  It's OK, bigrebloozer, it's OK.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Melting down, are you, bibrrebbyrdloozer?  I know.  You have a stupid OP, and you are sinking out of sight.  It's OK, bigrebloozer, it's OK.



lying again I thought you said you were leaving. BYE BYE NOW


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 25, 2010)

Melting down, are you, bibrrebbyrdloozer? I know. You have a stupid OP, and you are sinking out of sight. It's OK, bigrebloozer, *it's OK. *


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Melting down, are you, bibrrebbyrdloozer? I know. You have a stupid OP, and you are sinking out of sight. It's OK, bigrebloozer, *it's OK. *



Still here why did you lie when you said you were moving on? I guess I shouldn't expect anything less from a troll.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 25, 2010)

Good, bigrebbyrd, you are trying to play cool.  You will eventually lose it, though, and melt down as you usually do.  Now considering you are the biggest stoner in this thread, why don't you elucidate further on your qualifications for the OP.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good, bigrebbyrd, you are trying to play cool.  You will eventually lose it, though, and melt down as you usually do.  Now considering you are the biggest stoner in this thread, why don't you elucidate further on your qualifications for the OP.



I thought you said you were moving on. Why are you still here?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 25, 2010)

Good, bigrebbyrd, you are trying to play cool. You are melting down as you usually do. Now considering you are the biggest stoner in this thread, please elucidate further on your qualifications for the OP.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 25, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Again who cares about what anyone did in HS. 

LOL...are you asking if i know a lawyer with better law credentials. Yes, as a matter of fact i do.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good, bigrebbyrd, you are trying to play cool. You are melting down as you usually do. Now considering you are the biggest stoner in this thread, please elucidate further on your qualifications for the OP.



I thought you said you were moving on. Why are you still here? I see jokey learned a new word in school last week

elucidate


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 25, 2010)

I am still trying to wrap my head around the fact. That judging by this thread. There are a lot of people who seem to have no problem with the fact that anyone could be elected President with out the people who have to elect them, even knowing how they did in school.

Funny during the first Bush campaign we heard all about his grades. What gives.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2010)

syrenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



better than the harvard law review? Really?


----------



## syrenn (Sep 25, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Yeah.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 25, 2010)

syrenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Maybe your lawyer friend did a clinton smoked it but didn't inheale.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 25, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Nope.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 25, 2010)

I smell some -San Fransisco bullshit in this thread


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 26, 2010)

syrenn stops bigrebbyrd's nonsense dead in its tracks.


----------



## antagon (Sep 26, 2010)

PoliticalChic said:


> He was in the top 10% at Harvard Law because he graduated "magna cum laude". So we assume he is smart, but how he got into Harvard with that record is peculiar.



only folks without a clue about admissions to elite universities can be so puzzled.  his father attended harvard.  he attended columbia.  who can doubt that obama is persuasive with regard to him being an exciting prospect, be it his prospect of being a law student or president?  unlike public schools, private universities do not exclusively use some statistics-derived formula for their admissions.  instead, you are interviewed by an alum, you write an essay with your application, your profs write you a letter of recommendation.  your connection with the school and elite education is scrutinized.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 26, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> syrenn stops bigrebbyrd's nonsense dead in its tracks.



maybe you and bambo were toking buds back in the day, both ou you seem to be lost to reality


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 26, 2010)

Ah, quick comeback, bigrebbyrd!   Thank you for, by the way, admitting your questions are stupid.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 26, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ah, quick comeback, bigrebbyrd!   Thank you for, by the way, admitting your questions are stupid.



dose of reality obama is not that smart he could not get into harvard if he was then like he is now. Being a stoner in high school is just another thing against him.


----------



## 007 (Sep 26, 2010)

California Girl said:


> There is no evidence from Harvard. But you tell me, how did someone who scraped a degree (no honors - that means less than a 3.3 average) manage to excel at Harvard? *Why hide the evidence?*





Jack Fate said:


> *Then why does he hide his grades?*



People seem to have forgotten that obama is hiding EVERYTHING about his past. No one is talking about it now, but the fact remains. He's spent millions of dollars to date hiding virtually his entire educational past, AND his purported, never seen birth certificate.

Yup, WHY? That is the question. But, people are protecting obama. They're letting him KEEP his past hidden. You tell me why? I've got not idea. Possibly they've been told to back off, or get shot.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/117144-why-is-obama-hiding-his-complete-past.html


----------



## syrenn (Sep 26, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, quick comeback, bigrebbyrd!   Thank you for, by the way, admitting your questions are stupid.
> ...






bigrebnc1775 said:


> The only reason I mention his high school years was to have a starting point. *I could care less if he was a stoner or not. *I was just wondering how he could achive the things he said he did and have a messed up mind in his last two years of high school when he should have been preparing for college. I really don't think he could have achived the things he did without some kind of help.



So which story is it? 


Again what kids do in high school makes no difference. What they do as an adult and in college does.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 26, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > There is no evidence from Harvard. But you tell me, how did someone who scraped a degree (no honors - that means less than a 3.3 average) manage to excel at Harvard? *Why hide the evidence?*
> ...




The simple truths:

If you have nothing to hide you do not hide anything

If you DO have something to hide, you hide everything.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 26, 2010)

syrenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I don't care that he was a stoner. But obama is not that smart. He is not smart enough to be a stoner who was in a daze the last two years of high school and score high enough on his SAT to have a good enough score that would get him into Columbia university, and go on to make the harvard law review.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 26, 2010)

Let's consider smarts.  Obama is the President of the United States.  bigrebbyrd is a racist marginalized male on the perimeters of North Carolina society.  Hmmm.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 26, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Obviously obama is smart enough to know how to work the system to his benefit. Obviously he was smart enough to be a stoner who got good enough grades to get into college. Smart enough to know how to do make yourself look good in school, (which isn't that hard!)  Charming people do what charming people do...The don't dazzle with brilliance the baffle with bullshit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 26, 2010)

syrenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



You are correct on that part he is smart enough to  worked the system. but he's not smart enough to gain entrance based on his merits alone.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 26, 2010)

Prove it, bigrebbyrd.  If you can't, then you lose.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 26, 2010)

Khalid Mansour got Obama into Harvard and paid for his whole ride.

Why is this news?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 26, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Prove it, bigrebbyrd.  If you can't, then you lose.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 26, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




He obviously did. One way or another he got into college. You don't have to do well in HS, But you do need to test well on the SAT. Some people know how to test well and still be dumb as rocks, lazy as shit, and stoned out of your mind half of the day.

And even for all of that he would still have a greater chance of getting into a good college based on what he filled out as "race." 

If you want his past open for audit....START with what he did in college and leave this 'what he did in HS"...its a loosing dog and just makes you look foolish for continually harping on about it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 26, 2010)

bigrebbyrd has no problem looking foolish, because he knows he is foolish.  He just wants attention, and he gets it here.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 26, 2010)

syrenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...





> One way or another he got into college. You don't have to do well in HS, But you do need to test well on the SAT. Some people know how to test well and still be dumb as rocks, lazy as shit, and stoned out of your mind half of the day.


Well you do make a valid point.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 26, 2010)

I still think the issue here is not Obama's grades. To me the issue is that anyone can become president and we do not know exactly what their grades were.

WTF man, does not anyone else think that is messed up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 26, 2010)

This is a non-issue.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 26, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> This is a non-issue.



It is an issue
It speaks volume as to whether the person is honest and open. Or decitful and a liar.

We know you will accept a lying democrat but will you accept the same from a Republican?


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 26, 2010)

Jack Fate;2759108  The right is not "anti-iintellectual".  The right is for education said:
			
		

> You mean like teaching abstinence-only? That kind of 'education'?


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 26, 2010)

jillian said:


> bill clinton was our smartest... baby bush probably one of our least intelligent.  but i know people who knew him at harvard and they said obama was brilliant there. *shrug*
> 
> .



Saw CLinton on Letterman the other night (not too sure how old the piece was because I'm not too sure how far behind we are). Anyway, Letterman asks him about the economy and how to fix it. Clinton spends the next 3 minutes (which is a long time in television land) explaining what he would do in a concise, precise and easy to understand manner. Once he stops, there's a pregnant pause for about 2 seconds then the audience erupts in applause. He's still got it..


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 26, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> I still think the issue here is not Obama's grades. To me the issue is that anyone can become president and we do not know exactly what their grades were.
> 
> WTF man, does not anyone else think that is messed up.



Is it written in the constitution that his grades should be known?? If not, it's irrelevant...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 26, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > I still think the issue here is not Obama's grades. To me the issue is that anyone can become president and we do not know exactly what their grades were.
> ...



obama is like an onion you must peel away the layers of deception to get to the truth. His grades is just one layer. If that was the only thing hidden then you would have a valid point, but that isn't the only thing in question with obama.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 26, 2010)

bigrebbyrd, you are not here for intelligent discussion, we all understand that.  You are here for grins and chuckles, nothing more.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 26, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebbyrd, you are not here for intelligent discussion, we all understand that.  You are here for grins and chuckles, nothing more.



Between you and me I am the only one with the intelligence. They don't call you jokey for nothing you earned that name.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 26, 2010)

Those who call me that realize the joke is on them and can't handle it maturely.  That's OK.  I can deal with it.


----------



## jillian (Sep 26, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > bill clinton was our smartest... baby bush probably one of our least intelligent.  but i know people who knew him at harvard and they said obama was brilliant there. *shrug*
> ...



uncle bill rocked letterman. i miss him. obama isn't a bad guy. but he doesn't know how to fight back.... and that makes him look bad.

on the other hand, the repubs, led by newt 'ill serve my wife with divorce papers while she's in the hospital after a mastectomy' gingrich, impeaced him.

so it clearly doesn't matter how good or bad the dem president is... 

buncha sore losers.


----------



## jillian (Sep 26, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebbyrd, you are not here for intelligent discussion, we all understand that.  You are here for grins and chuckles, nothing more.
> ...



some hacks call him that.

i wouldn't brag about your intelligence if i were you, though, troll.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 26, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > I still think the issue here is not Obama's grades. To me the issue is that anyone can become president and we do not know exactly what their grades were.
> ...



Are you kidding? So you think we should elect presidents with out knowing how they did in School? 

would you feel the same way about a Republican?


----------



## jillian (Sep 26, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



we know he was harvard law review. why do you need to know more than that? how is it relevant? if the repub were harvard law review, it wouldn't cross my mind to be concerned about it either.

the right is only whining b/c everyone knew bush was sub-par, so it makes them feel better to harass someone who was top of his law school class.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 26, 2010)

They are wailing to wail, Jillian, no other reason.  Sometimes the libs are screwy because of their passion, but some of the fauxcons here are simply loony with hate because they lost an election.  As if it is going to matter to anyone in 500 years.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 26, 2010)

jillian said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Well I am not whining. Hell I am sure Obama is very smart and his grades were good. I just think it is odd that you can become president and not have to show your transcripts. You can not get a good high paying job in This country with out doing that. Yet you can be president with out showing them? Fucked up if you ask me.

I find it funny though that you mention Bush. See we heard all about his less than great grades when he ran, why is that?


----------



## syrenn (Sep 26, 2010)

He is president, if no one looked  or thought to do a background check BEFORE he was elected that's just to bad. 

In my opinion any president should be an open book. If they are hiding their past then they have something to hide.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 26, 2010)

syrenn said:


> He is president, if no one looked  or thought to do a background check BEFORE he was elected that's just to bad.
> 
> In my opinion any president should be an open book. If they are hiding their past then they have something to hide.



Oh no I agree, he is president now it is to late. I am trying to understand how one can run for president with out showing his or her Grades. Seems strange to me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 26, 2010)

syrenn said:


> He is president, if no one looked  or thought to do a background check BEFORE he was elected that's just to bad.
> 
> In my opinion any president should be an open book. If they are hiding their past then they have something to hide.



He was asked but he disgarded the requests. He had his records sealed. So who vetted obama?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 26, 2010)

Some people simply will not admit that we the people know less about this man than any other politician in the country. And that he hid his information on purpose. What that purpose is is what we should worry about.


----------



## Toro (Sep 26, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> 
> In obama's Bio "Dreams of my Father" he said he went through the last two years of high school in a haze, meaning he was a stoner. He also hinted that he would rather drink and do drugs then do school work. Now how can someone with this mentality and thinking be able to enter into Harvard law school. This is why I would like to see he college transcripts. With how he does when he is not being directed by a teleprompter and the way he's running a country that he has been intrusted with I cannot see how he managed to even make a acceptable entrance exam dumb fuck college.



He interned at Sidley Austin, one of New York's best law firms.  They don't take stupid people.

They certainly wouldn't take a person demanding Obama show his college transcripts, or think he was born in Kenya.  Those people certainly aren't smart enough.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 26, 2010)

Toro said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> ...



Are you saying that they saw his transcripts?


----------



## Toro (Sep 26, 2010)

jillian said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



I think it has little to do with Bush.  I think it has more to do with the usual character assassination and the attempts to destroy people who disagree with the Extremists Fringe Right.


----------



## Toro (Sep 26, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I'm saying that Sidley Austin wouldn't hire someone who was stupid.

I can actually find out if you want because I talk to them all the time.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 26, 2010)

syrenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...





jillian said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Troll between you and me I have your stupid ass beat hands down you are one step below jake


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 26, 2010)

Toro said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> ...


syrenn did give some proof that you do not have to be smart


syrenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 26, 2010)

Toro said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Curious, with as many times as we have seen this brought up no one has ever stepped out and said they've seen his records. And we know they have been sealed now....


----------



## ConHog (Sep 26, 2010)

jillian said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Don't believe you for a second, and I doubt anyone else here does either. I have NO doubt that if Obama leaned right you would be on here demanding to see his college records. NONE AT ALL.


----------



## Toro (Sep 26, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> syrenn did give some proof that you do not have to be smart



Oh FFS.  He graduated magna cum laude from Harvard Law.  He spent 12 years lecturing at the University of Chicago Law School.

The man is smart.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 27, 2010)

Toro said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn did give some proof that you do not have to be smart
> ...



Without proof of a grade point average there is no but to that. Who's to say he wasn't given those things based on his race? It's has been mentions that grades are not the key factor to anything, it's how good of a bullshiter a person can be.

obama has yet to show that he is anything but a good bullshiter.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 27, 2010)

Every reasonable conservative, centrist, and leftist here are several steps about bigrebbyrd, who can ask all the questions he wants and no one really cares if he does, because they know his questions don't count.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 27, 2010)

The little we know about his political philosophy pre-POTUS days shows that he has some truly anti-American views of our Constitution

"And to the extent as radical I think as people tried to characterize the Warren Court, it wasn't that radical.  It didn't break free from the essential constraints that were placed by the Founding Fathers in the Constitution, at least as it's been interpreted.  The Warren Court interpreted it in the same way that generally the Constitution is a charter of negative liberties.  It says what the states can't do to you. It says what the federal government can't do to you, but it doesn't say what the federal government or the state government must do on your behalf."  -- BHO

That's why there's a lockdown on all of his written works.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 27, 2010)

Toro said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn did give some proof that you do not have to be smart
> ...



Just so I'm clear, graduating magna cum laude means one is smart, right?


----------



## jillian (Sep 27, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



seriously?


----------



## California Girl (Sep 27, 2010)

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Yep. Seriously.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 27, 2010)

California Girl said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



"And to the extent as radical I think as people tried to characterize the Warren Court, it wasn't that radical. It didn't break free from the essential constraints that were placed by the Founding Fathers in the Constitution, at least as it's been interpreted. The Warren Court interpreted it in the same way that generally the Constitution is a charter of negative liberties. It says what the states can't do to you. It says what the federal government can't do to you, but it doesn't say what the federal government or the state government must do on your behalf." -- BHO


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 27, 2010)

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Yes, this is what those who are serious about life are dealing with from California Girl, bigreb and others.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 27, 2010)

Whoever wrote the following must have failed US Constitutional law.

"And to the extent as radical I think as people tried to characterize the Warren Court, it wasn't that radical. It didn't break free from the essential constraints that were placed by the Founding Fathers in the Constitution, at least as it's been interpreted. The Warren Court interpreted it in the same way that generally the Constitution is a charter of negative liberties. It says what the states can't do to you. It says what the federal government can't do to you, but it doesn't say what the federal government or the state government must do on your behalf." -- BHO


----------



## California Girl (Sep 27, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Actually, it just means I'm technically not dumb! But Joke won't see this cuz I'm on his ignore. I love that whole MCL thing.... Cuz if that's the qualification for being 'smart', then I'm smart. YAY ME!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 27, 2010)

If we're not a Constitutionally limited government, what are we?

Obama must realize that it's only the Constitution that prevent us from becoming a monarchy, a tyranny or a dictatorship, if we pull the props out from the Constitution what rules?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 27, 2010)

Can Obama share with us his other thoughts on the US Constitution because so far, his ideas are pretty fucking radical


----------



## syrenn (Sep 27, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> syrenn did give some proof that you do not have to be smart



 Anyone can lie, cheat or steal their way INTO a college. You cant lie, cheat or steal your way OUT of one.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 27, 2010)

syrenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn did give some proof that you do not have to be smart
> ...



You can't?


----------



## antagon (Sep 27, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


have you considered that this level of obstinacy might just be a matter of your own intelligence -- namely a lack thereof?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 27, 2010)

antagon has pointed out the issue here: bigrebbyrd is making a nonsense argument.

Time to move on, because the OP is p'wnd by its own supporters.


----------



## Toro (Sep 27, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Do you know what magna cum laude means?



> It is difficult to generalize what percentage of top marks correspond to each of the degrees of honors, given that the percentages or grade point averages required for each rank can differ from place to place or university to university. For example, at Harvard, between 4% and 5% of the graduating class receive summa, while 20% receive either summa or magna.[2] In general, degrees summa cum laude are relatively rareoften reserved for the top two percent of students at the mostand degrees magna cum laude only slightly less so.



Latin honors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Do you honestly believe that a guy who graduates in the top fifth of the class does so because of race?  

Bloody nutters.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 27, 2010)

syrenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



So we had dinner last night with the _Stanford law Review_ about your favorite subject.  He said that he has had several conversations with many people who had DIRECT contact with obama while at Harvard, both professors and students. He said that ALL of them say he was a brilliant student and incredibly intelligent. 

He also said obama had a choice of ANY prestige law firm he cared to work for after graduation, his included.... and that's no easy trick.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 27, 2010)

syrenn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




Ok we will take you word for it then. Because he "said" so.

lol


----------



## syrenn (Sep 27, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...





Take what you want from it. I believe him.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 27, 2010)

We can take her word for it as easily you guys' words.  In other words, none of you are experts, and BHO has no obligation to your concerns.  Let's move on.  I will say that syrenn has always been reliable and reputable in commentary.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 27, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> We can take her word for it as easily you guys' words.  In other words, none of you are experts, and BHO has no obligation to your concerns.  Let's move on.  I will say that syrenn has always been reliable and reputable in commentary.



I am sure you do, since you agree most of the time.

I do agree we should move on. I am not even talking about Obama here. The next president could be a Republican. Would you not want to know how their grades were before you elect them the most powerful man on earth?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 27, 2010)

Why?  And if you think syrenn and I are on the same side most of the time, you are not paying attention.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 27, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Why?  And if you think syrenn and I are on the same side most of the time, you are not paying attention.



WHY? Seriously? You have to ask why I would want to know how someone did in school before I elect them president? Surely you are kidding.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2010)

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I think her words do reflect her intellect.  There is little in what she posts to reflect higher learning


----------



## syrenn (Sep 27, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > We can take her word for it as easily you guys' words.  In other words, none of you are experts, and BHO has no obligation to your concerns.  Let's move on.  I will say that syrenn has always been reliable and reputable in commentary.
> ...





Okay...that was funny CM. You should see us around more often. 

So here is my problem with all of this. Knowing now what i do about his Harvard days why would he have his records sealed? That is a very good question.

I think any person running for president should be an open book.


----------



## 007 (Sep 27, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Can Obama share with us his other thoughts on the US Constitution because so far, his ideas are pretty fucking radical



That's because he IS a radical, and he's surrounded himself in his administration with radicals as well. The worst this country has EVER seen... commies, socialists, marxists, racists... you name. obama's black house is as radical as any other third world dictators.

I hope when conservatives take the majority back, they investigate the HELL otta obama and his merry bank of radicals, and convict as many as possible and throw their asses in jail, including obama, and throw away the key.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 27, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Why?  And if you think syrenn and I are on the same side most of the time, you are not paying attention.
> ...




Granted...its not black and white grades, but i did just tell you how obama did in Harvard and in my opinion from very VERY credible sources.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 27, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Why?  And if you think syrenn and I are on the same side most of the time, you are not paying attention.
> ...



Bub, you know how he did is school. He was editor of the Harvard Law Review.  George Bush was the owner of a losing ball team.  I know his father, and he was successful, and a darn good first baseman.  Bill Clinton, the most immoral of the four, has probably been the most successful.

Go have a drink of your choice, and think about this.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 27, 2010)

Again, we know less about this man and his background than any other elected official ever. And it is not for lack of asking, he simply had everything sealed.

WHY? 

And knowing this, why was he elected?


----------



## 007 (Sep 27, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Well that's just another one of barry's lies, and one of the bigger ones at that. He said he was going to have "the most transparent administration ever." Well, pfft... that couldn't have been a BIGGER lie. The guy is one big lie period. He's a con artist, a grifter, a flim flam man. He's pulling off one of the biggest deceptions in the history of this country. But, he's not doing it alone. People behind the scenes are helping him. Powerful people, and they have told others in power to keep the mouth shut and don't ask about obama's past, or else. obama couldn't pull something like this off all by himself. Thing is though, it will all unravel in time. It always does. I just hope he's still alive to be tried and sent to prison when it does.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 27, 2010)

Nonsense, Rider.  The greatest con man in this country is Newt Gingrich, but you understand him when you understand that he is the product of a Georgia anti-colonial world view.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 27, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...





I agree about his bullshit about being transparent....hes about as transparent *as *bullshit.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 27, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Thank god some sanity finally.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 27, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



I have always maintained that. We should know WHO is running for office not just listening and knowing what they are saying.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 27, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Which is all I have been saying. I am trying to figure out why you have to make your transcripts available to get a good job in the private sector, Yet can become our president with out showing them to us?

Fucked up.


----------



## 007 (Sep 27, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nonsense, Rider.  *The greatest con man in this country is Newt Gingrich,* but you understand him when you understand that he is the product of a Georgia anti-colonial world view.



------------------------


----------



## syrenn (Sep 27, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...




Which i must say makes it all the more confusing to me considering the conversations i had last night about his Harvard days. Why would he seal that information.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 27, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Nonsense, Rider.  The greatest con man in this country is Newt Gingrich but you understand him when you understand that *he is the product of a Georgia anti-colonial world view*.
> ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 27, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nonsense, Rider.  The greatest con man in this country is Newt Gingrich, but you understand him when you understand that he is the product of a Georgia anti-colonial world view.



The Centrist Republican is claiming that Newt is anti-colonial?


----------



## topspin (Sep 28, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> 
> In obama's Bio "Dreams of my Father" he said he went through the last two years of high school in a haze, meaning he was a stoner. He also hinted that he would rather drink and do drugs then do school work. Now how can someone with this mentality and thinking be able to enter into Harvard law school. This is why I would like to see he college transcripts. With how he does when he is not being directed by a teleprompter and the way he's running a country that he has been intrusted with I cannot see how he managed to even make a acceptable entrance exam dumb fuck college.



 say's the racist redneck who couldn't handle a program on growing trees in college. LOFL


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked this question a few times in other threads and no one seems to want to answer it. I don't know if they are to busy with their heated debates to notice my question or not. So I figure I will start a thread and ask it directly
> ...



Are you capable of making an argument with out playing the race card?


----------



## topspin (Sep 28, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



 Maybe your too dimwhitted to see it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 28, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Charles Main, the totality of bigrebnc's postings on the board, when he posts about a person of color, has to be filtered through his spoken, demonstrated racism on this board.  He is a poster who defends using the "n word" as a description of character and will not acknowledge that the description is embedded in racism.


----------



## topspin (Sep 28, 2010)

I wouldn't mind seeing his grades out of curiosity.
 They can't be worse than Gore/Bush's pay your fees get your B's grades.

 He did embarrass the republicans and Hillary in all of the debates.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > topspin said:
> ...



That's what happens when you constantly play the race card. You make it impossible to spot real racism when it's there. See how that backfires on you.... You should be ashamed of yourself but I doubt you are smart enough to know see that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 28, 2010)

The fauxcons are just pissy they lost and are terrified he will win in 2012.


----------



## topspin (Sep 28, 2010)

fauxcons are fucking hillarious, wish they'd get a show on the comedy chanel.
 Seriously I used to watch cavuto cause it was a good wall street type business show. Now it's 70% anti Obama, they don't even try to hide it.
 No, not all of them are racist. But only a moron thinks many aren't. Get your country back (from the blacks). LOFL


----------

